# Ladies who rock



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I am lucky to have some great riding and skiing partners who also happen to be women. There are lots of female MTBR regulars who rock, you know who they are. I imagine many of the ladies in the Women's Lounge rock, but I won't invade their domain. Here are a couple local White Mtn ladies who can hang with the boys.



















































So, any pics of ladies who rock? (the T&A thread is in General Discussion forum, if that's your thing.)


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Oh yeah, they came up with a cute T-shirt also:


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm married to one...*


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## m-m (Dec 14, 2006)

My Beautiful...








and she can ride....








and ride...








and ride...








and....


----------



## Tanis (Sep 13, 2006)

*Old School Babes but will forever Rock!*


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Women suck


...well the good ones do.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

radair said:


> I am lucky to have some great riding and skiing partners who also happen to be women. There are lots of female MTBR regulars who rock, you know who they are. I imagine many of the ladies in the Women's Lounge rock, but I won't invade their domain. Here are a couple local White Mtn ladies who can hang with the boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why'd she get off the log so soon.....?

A friend's S.O........


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

My hot biker chick wife can't ride logs.....but maybe if you dare her...










She likes rocks though










yes, she did clean it


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

Tanis said:


>


chausson?...dubious


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I, unfortunately, do not have a wife that rocks in the sense of biking. She does eat alot of Doritos, Fritos, Crunch'ems, Lays, Tostitos, and other nameless potato chips and the ever present Pepsi products. Yeah!


----------



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

*I would be half the man I am without my wife....*

God bless her, she did a 32 mile epic with me last weekend! At 48 yrs young, but don't tell anyone, she'll kill me for posting her age on the internet


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Evil Tracey ROCKS!











:thumbsup:


----------



## vinnycactus (Sep 17, 2005)

My wife kills it:




































































































6 1/2 months pregnant and still going:


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm married to one too. As of last Sat..  ..She'd kill me if she caught me posting more pics of her..(sssshhhhh).

On the Nantahala yesterday..










Or the day before..




























She also rides/races mtbs.



















..and a roadie.










Or backpacking.










She also volunteers, working on trail systems like Tsali. i'm proud to be her husband for sure.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

uber congrats on the nuptuals Jeff!!!

may you spend eons of happiness together. 

rt


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

Way to go guys and ladies, this thread is so much better then the "other one".
Sorry i have no pics to share, my wife still refuse to ride but not for long... :nono:


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

vinnycactus said:


> My wife kills it...


Nice contribution, Vinny. Judging by those photos she does kill it. I recognize some fine 'nam riding there.

Congrats on the new biker to be.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

My wife doesn't mountain bike, but she rocks none the less.

83 miles literally through a hurricane


----------



## vinnycactus (Sep 17, 2005)

radair said:


> Nice contribution, Vinny. Judging by those photos she does kill it. I recognize some fine 'nam riding there.
> 
> Congrats on the new biker to be.


Thanks man. We'll be back up in a few weeks from NC. I'll be getting some rides in. I'll post them up over on BS. She might come out and do some light riding the SS...........7 months prego!!


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I'll bite... I won't post pics of myself, but here's a few of the ladies we rode with last month at Kernville (one of which was 3 mo's pregnant!)














































Whistler










Few other random trips



















I'll throw in two of myself for good measure:



















...better stop before I reach the post photo limit


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

*Mine pretty much kicks a$$*





























Last week she did a 10hr solo and killed my best result. I am a lucky man.


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

rocks'r'friends said:


> View attachment 284527
> 
> View attachment 284528
> 
> ...


That last one is cool pic.....

Lucky guys...my girl is more worried about what shoes she's gonna buy next


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

*My better half.*

A few random photos of my better half at play on a bike.


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

MRfire said:


> That last one is cool pic.....
> 
> Lucky guys...my girl is more worried about what shoes she's gonna buy next


Mine is worried about what shoes to get next, Sidi or Specialized BG?


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

The best of my life...

sportsgirl -








</img>








</img>

I need a bigger bike, cuz she's already sighted in on my newest one..








</img>

and my love, cooling off after a very warm climb








</img>


----------



## lawndart (Nov 8, 2004)

*Awsome*



zzsean said:


> A few random photos of my better half at play on a bike.
> 
> View attachment 284540
> 
> ...


Truely inspiring....gots to show my GF these pics. I hope this thread will boost her confidence level.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Ted must be swamped at work or something. He is uniquely qualified to represent a whole passel of women riders, as that's one of his favorite photographic topics.

How about it, Ted? "Women Riders of Austin"?? You rascal, you.


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

radair said:


> So, any pics of ladies who rock?


My favorite riding partner!


----------



## Gonz (Feb 8, 2004)

*present and past female friends*


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

*rt* said:


> uber congrats on the nuptuals Jeff!!!
> 
> may you spend eons of happiness together.
> 
> rt


Thanks "rt". We're all excited and stuff.


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

*My Baby at Bootleg Canyon*

Hubba Hubba...


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

*Here are a few of the Rockin's Ladies I've had the pleasure*

Here are a few of the Rockin's Ladies I've had the pleasure of riding with. there are a lot more but these are the only ones that I have pictures of that I can access from work......


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

*My girl kicks A$$!!!*


































































































and that was just ONE trip!!!!!!!! wouldn't trade her for anything!


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

A few years ago my wife raced with me, she lived on the podium


----------



## romar (Sep 16, 2006)

*Mucho better than the T&A thread.... Thanks Radair!*

I've got one too!!! Well...maybe not quite yet.

Here she is sans hemet:skep: doin' some fireroad action. She has never really been too fond of singletrack, that was till 2 days ago when we rode some mild local singletrack together ( I had her fully geared up  ) . I think she was more surprised than I on how well she did! Obviously she had a great time and wants to do more! She's even entertaining the idea of a nice new bike for herself. How cool is that!!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> How about it, Ted? "Women Riders of Austin"?? You rascal, you.


I










Do










Not










Know










What










You










Are










Talking










About










Girly


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

I got me one too...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

yes padre's woman is very impressive.... but i didn't know she was a hucker!!!! 

nice!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Padre said:


> I got me one too...


I forgot these two incredibly cool new shots...


----------



## mtbchik (Jul 5, 2005)

Dang! I am jealous...see I'm one of those mtbchick's whose man stays at home! (I think I scared him when I had an ugly crash on the Dale Ball a few years back. That's been the end of it.)

Lucky lucky to have a partner to ride with!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

When Marie-Helene Premont retires from racing I suspect it will be a few years before we see a Canadian woman winning World Cup XC medals again. 

A few pics from the 2007 Canadian Championship XC race in July where she finished in first place almost 5 minutes ahead of second place with that big trademark smile. She had a 2 minute lead at the end of the first lap before the rain got heavier. And it really was as cold and miserable as it looks, somewhere between 5-8C, rainy, windy and muddy - in July. This gal does indeed rock!


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Yep. I suspected as much.


----------



## nando (Jun 27, 2005)

My babe likes these better, so do I...


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

nandomax said:


> My babe likes these better, so do I...


I thought about the former ( as I have the original  ) but chose to keep them action pix.

I also have a great non-action pic of Evil Tracey that I'll now post since you've forced me to (and, well, you can barely make her out dropping the rock ...)










... and another of DirtFace ...










... and of course one more of the desert flower Adanac ...










So, yeah, maybe Scorpionwoman has a point.

I know I'm very blessed with lots of good riding companions of many species and genders.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Ooh! I'll play along!

Brianne on the Jingle Bell Ride in Austin









Rita riding at Lost Lake, Whistler









Karissa on the Madrone Trail on Canyon Lake, TX









Melanie at Government Canyon outside San Antonio









Melanie on the Contrabando Trail in Lajitas, TX









Susan at the Madrone









D


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Karma some place in San Antonio....









Holly in Fruita









Valerie riding Flint Ridge, Nantahala, NC


----------



## Dirty D (Nov 12, 2004)

Here's several shots of my wife. She's backed it down a bit due to her incubating our first baby.

D


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

Awesome thread. The women are amazing!

I would love for my wife to ride. The few times she has ridden off road, she has done very well. She was a gymnast in HS and college so she has great balance and instinct on the bike. It just does not do anything for her. Thankfully she is a great wife and mom and let's me get away with a bit more riding than I probably should!=


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Kick Ass thread!!! My Wife isn't much into mountain biking, but she does love riding road. Here is a pic of her rolling out on her maiden voyage on her new Ruby Comp!


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah for biking chicks!

The really cool thing is that I know many of these women, and they are totally awesome people.

:thumbsup:


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> Yeah for biking chicks!
> 
> The really cool thing is that I know many of these women, and they are totally awesome people.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Indeed!

Here's some chick I know on her inaugural Titus ride at City Park in Austin.  









Another woman I know (Melanie) on her inaugural ride on her new Cannondale. Granted, it wasn't dirt yet. We rode dirt later that day.









Lisa at the Greenbelt in Austin


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

aword4you said:


> I'll throw in two of myself for good measure


Dear god there are three of you!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*Rocio had a happy day and conquered a new obstacle at City Park today ...*


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

My wife got me started on mountainbiking.... I hadn't rode a bike since I was 16.

*Rocking on her Hi-Fi*










*Linz admiring her new FatPossumXO*










*Navigating the rockgardens of Germany on her Cake2GS*


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

*My wife*

My wife has been riding with me since college, and today is our seven year anniversary. We have a 4+ mo. old daughter at home, so her (and my) riding has been curtailed some, but we manage about once a week. These pics are from the start line of the Ore to Shore last year, where she was geared with a 36/14 on her rigid SS, and the other pic is from later in the fall, when she was a few months pregnant and taking in the fall colors.

Plum


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*I'm super*

Lucky to have the chance to ride with all these lovely ladies!!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

who says there aren't women mt. bikers


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

S'more


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Great thread, better than the women's thread with their SO.


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

My wife is more of a roadie, but here she is on the Motown trail on the Dome.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm one of those lucky sob's that got to marry my best riding partner. We used to get lots of riding in together, but since kids happened, we haven't been able to get out as much as we'd like to. Especially her, she really loves the ride, both road and mtb. So much so that she insisted that she ride to the hospital to give birth to the newest addition(now 10 months old). Pics here? Um, lesse, riding at Levis Trow mound in WI, the Trek show at 8 months preggers, and on the way to the hospital.


goddam picuture uploader won't work....again. I'll get 'em up later....

well, no I won't fockin' mtbr server....


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

My wife doesn't ride but she rocks nonetheless for being a great supporter of my riding.

I don't know Kira, Knolly's friend..... but by any definition she ROCKS!


----------



## douglas (Nov 12, 2004)

a friend of mine racing in a 24 (solo)


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

My girlfriend uttered quite possibly the greatest words I have ever heard from her:

"Can you take me mountain biking?"

of course this was immediately followed by:
"But i dont want to pedal that much"

Of course as soon as she said that I dislocated my thumb and am off the bike for a few months, but still...I'm think of taking her to a DH mountain somewhere and hoping they have an easy hill for her to go down (something is better than nothing)


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Now THIS thread is more like it!


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

the wife a few years back at Pisgah:


----------



## Scary Mc (Mar 10, 2004)

Jen rocks the Western Slope...


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Jen, you cutie-patootie, how are you? Still loving that Yeti?


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

radair said:


> ...I imagine many of the ladies in the Women's Lounge rock, but I won't invade their domain...


Well, over in the WL we do like men who play nice.

Thanks for starting such an inspirational thread. I love to see pictures of women riding stuff that intimidates me...makes me realize maybe I can do it, after all.


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

dompedro3 said:


> My girlfriend uttered quite possibly the greatest words I have ever heard from her:
> 
> "Can you take me mountain biking?"
> 
> ...


haha, had to take my wife to vail to get her on the bike, the other ride was switzerland trail from 72 to boulder, 26 miles on her first ride(all downhill  )


----------



## Tumbl_ina (May 12, 2007)

Hey Clair! I'm well. And yourself?
Ah, those pictures make me remember that it's been too long since I was last out on the rocks and dirts. The junk has been hotter n hell this summer so I've gone aquatic. methinks it's time to dry off my ridin legs!


----------



## SSPIN (Sep 21, 2004)

bingemtbr said:


> the wife a few years back at Pisgah:


 I have so many nice memories from that trip, Binge. Thanks for the tripdown memory lane. Fun stuff for sure! Don't get me started on how tough Binge's wife really is. That is one lady who can turn a mean crank and drop most boys while she is at it.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

*the pink tutu...*



SSPIN said:


> I have so many nice memories from that trip, Binge. Thanks for the tripdown memory lane. Fun stuff for sure! Don't get me started on how tough Binge's wife really is. That is one lady who can turn a mean crank and drop most boys while she is at it.


Isn't this the trip where you wore that cute, lil' pink tutu SSPIN?   Fortunately for ALL of us, SSPIN is a dude and that pic won't be posted in _this thread_.


----------



## SSPIN (Sep 21, 2004)

bingemtbr said:


> Isn't this the trip where you wore that cute, lil' pink tutu SSPIN?   Fortunately for ALL of us, SSPIN is a dude and that pic won't be posted in _this thread_.


 Luckily for you this is NOT that other board or I'll tell you to GFYS. I don't care if you post that pic of me wearing that pink tutu in Pisgag or doing you know what to a goat in Sedonah. I am pretty damn sure about my sexuality...I think. Now I'm confused...


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

alaskarider said:


> Well, over in the WL we do like men who play nice.
> 
> Thanks for starting such an inspirational thread. I love to see pictures of women riding stuff that intimidates me...makes me realize maybe I can do it, after all.


Hey, and those of us who know you, know that you rock, too! When's that boy of yours going to post a picture of the wee Titus having fun?


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

mechmann_mtb said:


> yes padre's woman is very impressive.... but i didn't know she was a hucker!!!!
> 
> nice!


+1 !!!

I'm impressed!


----------



## jackstraw1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Lovely ladies that rock, I love it! This is MTNgirl she rocks for sure! Ladies that love the outdoors are a thing of beauty. Camping, backpacking, mtn biking, skiing, snowshoeing, and hot springing are among her favorite activities. Going shopping for shoes with this chica means hitting REI or The Benchmark. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

*Alison Sydor to be inducted in the MTBHoF*

Just saw this on the Canadian Cyclist website, Alison Sydor the three-time world champion and Olympic silver medalist is going to be inducted into the Mountain Bike Hall of Fame at this year's Interbike trade show.

She's sure been cutting a swath through in the competition in Marathon and multi-day stage races like TransGermany and TransAlps races too.

Congratulations to another kick-butt Canadian mountain biking gal, way to go Alison!


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Real Riders...Real Women...Real Nice!!!*

Hey Folks,

Great Thread! Here are some shots of my, much, better half Heather. She's only got a few years of riding under her belt and didn't even own a bike as a child. Of course, she's also an expert horsewomen, kayaker and downhill skier so it's no surprise that she's turning into an excellent mountain biker. Watching her this year in St. George, UT and Whistler was a gas.

Whistler: At the learning area for kicker jumps








Whistler: Smoke and Mirrors








Whistler: Devil's Club?







I have to admit that I do go crazy for the combination of blond pigtails and **** hot biking!!!

Whistler: At the "drop-in" learning area








Enjoy,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## cajonezzz (Aug 2, 2004)

my wife a couple years ago in Sedona. We've got a 2.5 yr old little girl now, but I think she'll be back on her bike this month!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm totally impressed... we need more women out there riding and showing up the guys.


----------



## Namlak (Jun 20, 2004)

*The little ones rock, too!*










And ladies, she's got a twin brother....


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

The glam photos are *so* out of place in this thread...

Here, let me post another of the many great female riders I know--my best buddy, Sheila.


----------



## plume (May 26, 2006)

scorpionwoman said:


> The glam photos are *so* out of place in this thread...


all the men disagree.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

plume said:


> all the men disagree.


bzzt, wrong answer. Guys STARTED this thread because they wanted to see "ladies who rock"


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

plume said:


> all the men disagree.


Who appointed you spokesman for all the men?



formica said:


> bzzt, wrong answer. Guys STARTED this thread because they wanted to see "ladies who rock"


Correct. The T&A thread is here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=322783


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

*Best one yet!*



Namlak said:


> And ladies, she's got a twin brother....


Awesome, since my wife doesn't ride, and barely gives me time to ride, my only hope is that I can corrupt my little girl. Bravo Namlak, share the love and make a new generation of "Women that rock!'.


----------



## monocognizant (Jul 10, 2007)

I ride with several regularly. A couple can easily put a hurtin on the boys when they're feelin froggie!


----------



## DM-SC (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm NOT the best photogragher but, here's a couple pics of Paula ridin' a creek crossing at Tsali.



















I can't think of anyone who I'd rather have kick my butt on the trails...and YES, she routinely schools my sorry butt on the trails! :thumbsup:


----------



## daci (Aug 21, 2007)

Namlak said:


> And ladies, she's got a twin brother....


Namlak I've never thought of that 3rd wheel... I have 5 year old daughter that loves to ride her little Barbie bike.

I have a question to you: Is that set up helping the little one improve her riding "skills" or is it better to let her ride her own bike??? She's still using the training wheels...


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

Padre said:


> I forgot these two incredibly cool new shots...


those are magazine quality!


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

rocks'r'friends said:


> Mine is worried about what shoes to get next, Sidi or Specialized BG?


sidi!! mine are 11 years old and don't even smell bad. that i know of.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

(For some reason the pic isn't coming up.) Ah, there it is!


----------



## Namlak (Jun 20, 2004)

daci said:


> Namlak I've never thought of that 3rd wheel... I have 5 year old daughter that loves to ride her little Barbie bike.
> 
> I have a question to you: Is that set up helping the little one improve her riding "skills" or is it better to let her ride her own bike??? She's still using the training wheels...


I don't know if it helps their biking skills other than maybe just seeing how it's done and feeling the lean in the turns. We're working on non-training-wheels riding, but not pushing, they'll get it when they get it. I keep raising the wheels, though (shhh!).

The trail-a-bikes let my wife and I ride at adult speeds and distances and the kids can "help" as they want/can. Sometimes on the flats we let them "race" each other pushing us  They just got Camelbak Mini-Mules for their birthday.

We took them out on a 6-mile bike path near as and they rode the whole thing on their 12" bikes with training wheels. They were wiped out and said "We didn't know it would be that far" but I told them that when they get tired or sore, their bodies will grow stronger in their sleep and the same ride will be easier each time. They get it. They've even talked about riding it on their own again. Even though it's not much of a ride for my wife and I when they ride their own bikes, it's worth teaching them about hard work and payoff. And when we take out the trail-a-bikes, they see us struggle to haul them up the hills and see that we're working hard. Kids smell BS a mile away (I know I did) and if you don't lead by example, you're not leading.

Best part of that 6-mile ride was my daughter saying "Let's go fast, Daddy!" and she proceeded to pull 7.7 mph for about an 1/8 of a mile. She Rocks. Her brother isn't as motivated but he's stronger and kills her on the climbs. 

Also, I've taken each kid on actual singletrack trails with the trail-a-bike and they love it. It has to be fairly smooth and I have to call out the bumps and tell them to stand when I do since they can't look ahead. Balancing for the adult is tricky because if they lean (and they do), you have to compensate with steering but I've learned to feel and correct it early enough with steering or my own weight shift.

We get a lot of looks on the trail - everything from "COOL!" to "I can't believe your putting your kid in danger". Eh, go let *your* kid get fat on the couch, lady!

And you want a workout - haul a 40-pound kid on a 25 pound (or so) trail a bike up a 3.5-mile, 1500' climb! It's like riding a 95-pound bike!


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*i'm still smilin'*

today saw the very first dirt excursion for my daughter, who just turned 7 last week...










https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=336657

oh yeah, she rocks.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Ha ha! That's great!

I don't suppose that's a Trek "Mountain Lion"? I can't quite read it, but my daughter had one when she was that age. And it certainly fits the pose... :thumbsup:


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> When Marie-Helene Premont retires from racing I suspect it will be a few years before we see a Canadian woman winning World Cup XC medals again.
> 
> A few pics from the 2007 Canadian Championship XC race in July where she finished in first place almost 5 minutes ahead of second place with that big trademark smile. She had a 2 minute lead at the end of the first lap before the rain got heavier. And it really was as cold and miserable as it looks, somewhere between 5-8C, rainy, windy and muddy - in July. This gal does indeed rock!


Care to change that statement?

I think Pendrel showed today that she can win a world medal any time (6th at worlds, 50s off Premont). The future looks good for Canadian womens XC racing.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

scorpionwoman said:


> Ha ha! That's great!
> I don't suppose that's a Trek "Mountain Lion"?


indeed it is... 

her favorite part is the paw prints on the tires (for knobs).

'cept now she's noticed some of the other kids in the 'hood have hand brakes-- something tells me santa claus might need to be informed (_upgrade-itis_ starts young... lord knows i suffer from it too!).


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

Am I the only one who only scrolled through this thread looking at TnA ?


----------



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

gotdirt said:


> 'cept now she's noticed some of the other kids in the 'hood have hand brakes-- something tells me santa claus might need to be informed (_upgrade-itis_ starts young... lord knows i suffer from it too!).


Mentioned it in another post - but got my 7-year old son out on his first trail ride yesterday. He had a blast and tore up the trail way better than I had expected. So, I go upstairs last night to find him just staring at the computer screen. Here's what he's picked out:










Oh crap, I'm gonna have to get a second job. He says he's ready to try downhill now...


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

The women of the Tuesday night ride rock the High Plains Trail in Boulder.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*24 Hrs of Adrenalin, Laguna Seca, May 2003*

I posted a race report way back that seems to have died a in server crash. Here are a few pictures from that report in keeping with this thread's theme.

Luna Chick








Team Velo Bella - Cruisy








Another VB racer








NorCal Velo








Same Norcal Velo racer


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*More 24 Hrs Competitors*

Another Luna Chix racer








Rolling the stairs








Under a full moon








Dawn approaches








And lastly,

Early morning rush hour traffic


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*T-Mobile SF Gran Prix 2004*

For you roadie scum:


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

*wifey this past weekend*

don't know how well the pic will be. stolen off web.


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

Rocks....no rocks...this one rocks.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

*1 more*

Here is another of the wife when she was pregnant. She rode up until the day before giving birth to our son.

Um... dunno what happened with this.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Is that someone you know?

That's a really cute shot.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

scorpionwoman said:


> Is that someone you know?
> 
> That's a really cute shot.


I found her here on the world wide web


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

My wife kills it, and she's only been riding freeride seriously for a year:


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

rode with the wife this weekend on a nearby fireroad. she just loves to get out and sweat. and that rocks.

a very cool site found while interwebbing instead of working:

http://copenhagengirlsonbikes.blogspot.com/


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*And a new one for Bear's collection ...*

We had a group ride in Austin Sat ( instigated by AustinBike ) where a number of people came up from San Antonio, one was this cool chick Sarah who showed up on a very, *cough* modest MTB. She rode flat pedals, Keen sandals, no cycling shorts, no gloves, just a camelbak and a helmet.

Four hours and 14 miles of bumpy Austin riding and this is what she thought of it at the end...


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

and a direct link to the photos on flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/16nine/sets/72157594400316816/


----------



## vinnycactus (Sep 17, 2005)

Took these today. My wife is a week past her due date. Hit a local trail. Beginner type trail but allowed her to ride about 7 miles.

Pre-ride









Small log crossing









Rocks









Little air


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

She barely looks pregnant, let alone past due! :skep: 

I like the idea of riding to get the baby moving along


----------



## vinnycactus (Sep 17, 2005)

Christine said:


> She barely looks pregnant, let alone past due! :skep:
> 
> I like the idea of riding to get the baby moving along


yeah, she's a week over, not dialated at all, baby still has plenty of fluid and hasn't dropped. she's only put on 22lbs and our daughter is said to be low mid 7's and healthy as a horse. so my wife is truly all baby.

People are a little crazy when they see her riding and the mention her loss of balance due to being pregnant. She's been on a bike in one way shape or form throughout her pregnancy so she's been able to adjust as the baby grew.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Strangers get way too nosy about pregnancy.


----------

